# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Tiroidet

## policia911

hi 
jam nje 32 vjecar 
kam disa kohe qe dobesohem ose me mire sa mar cik veten prap i humbas 
vajta sot tek nje shok[mjek] edhe me tha duhet te shkosh ne spital te besh nje blod test per teroidet

----------


## D&G Feminine

Tiroidet jane keto gjendrat ne fyt . Per me shume i ke ketu ose google thyroids

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyroid

----------


## mia@

Dobesimi vjen per shume arsye dhe jo vetem per shkak te gjendrave tiroide.
Je ndonjecik nevrik? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## nikolas13

eshte e vertet kam degjuar edhe un por sjam i afte te them se si te veprosh 
besoj do ket ndonje ndimes ose doktor ne forum te ndimoj ty

----------


## teta

* GJENDRA TIREIODE
HIPOTIREOZA-HIPERTIREOZA*
* 
Gjendra tireoide eshte nje nder gjendrat me te medha ne organizem,eshte e vendosur ne murin e perparen te  fytit mbi kafazin e kraherorit.

ka per detyre te prodhoi hormonin tiroin T3 ,tiroksin T4,kalcitonin,qe jan me rendesi jetike per funkcionimin normal te organizmit.Kan ndikim ne shkembimin e materieve dhe proceseve kimike ne organizem,dhe jane me rendesi per zhvillimin e sistemit nervior qendror.Funkcionimi normal i gjendres tireoide kontrollohet ne baze te percaktimit te metabulizmit bazal.


PREVENIMI

ne rastet e paraqitjes se  semundjeve te gjendres tireoide nuk ka mundesin e prevenimit,por me rendesi eshte diagnoztifikimi ne kohe.

Faktoret qe pershpejtojn patologjite jane: duhani,stresi,kofeina si dhe substancat tjera stimulative*

----------


## teta

*HIPOTIREOZA-gjendera jo mjaftueshem aktive

Kjo gjender ndikon perafersisht ne te gjitha funkcionet, te permendim : rritje,pesha,nivelin e holesterolit,shendeti lekuror,syve,flokeve.
Hormoni tiroksin transoprtohet ne gjdo qelize,dhe nese bie niveli i ketij hormoni ,athere i tere organizmi punon me tempo me te ngadalt dhe ke ndjenjen e lodhjes kronike.
Aktiviteti i zvogluar i gjendres shkakton hipotireidizmin dhe paraqitete 20 here me shpesh te femrat se te meshkujt.
Kjo mundet me qene primare,sekondare dhe terciare.
PRIMARE :  kur qregullimi eshte ne vet gjendren,si pasoj e se ciles prodhohet me pak hormone
SEKONDARE:kur qregullimi eshte ne hipofiz e cila nuk prodhon sasi te mjaftueshme  te hormonit TSH i cili ka per detyre te stimuloj gjendren tireoide te funkcionoj normalisht.
TERCIARE: kur qregullimi eshte ne hipotallamus ,qe ka per detyre te kontrolloi punen e hipofizes dhe prodhimin e TSH nga ajo.

SHKAKTARET E HIPOTIREOZES 

me se shpeshti jane faktoret qe demtojn qelizat e gjendres,e cila nuk eshte ne gjendje  te prodhoi hormon te mjaftueshem.Shembull kemi semundjen HASHIMOTO,qe paraqitete si pasoj e komandes se gabueshme te sistemit tone imunitar qe ne vend te luftoi kunder infekcionit,lufton kunder qel te vet organizmit.
Nganjeher edhe teprimi i terapise kunder hipertireoidizmit shkakton hipotiroidizmin.

SIMPTOMET
lodhje,shtim i peshesh,perqendrimi i zvogluar mental,lekura e thate.ramje e flokeve,depresion optipacija,menstruacione te bollshme dhe jo te rregullta,Gusha e zmadhuar.

SHERIMI
marrja e perditeshme e tabletave me tiroksin si dhe percaktimi i dozes se sakt.Plus sasia e jodit,nevoja javore e jodit per oragnizem eshte 1mg*

----------


## teta

*HIPERTIREOZA-rritje e prodhimit te hormoneve te gjendres tireoide.

Hpertireoza eshte gjendje e prodhimit te terpert te hormoneve te gjendres tireoide,dhe me e shpeshta haset te femrat e moshes 20-50 vj,ndersa ne kohet e fundit po haset gjithnje e me shpesh edhe te meshkujt.Me se shpeshti eshte semundje autoimune kur organizmzmi nuk e njef gjendren si strukture te veten,keshtu qe prodhon antitrupe kunder saj e kjo qon prodhimin e tepruar te hormoneve dhe stimulimin e funkcionimit te saj.

SHKAKTARET
shkaktari me i shpesht semundjet autoimune(Morbus Graves Basedow)
e me rralle gusha toksike nodulare dhe multinodulare, qe nje apo me shum noduj prodhojn hormone te rritura te gjendres.Paraqietet edhe te rastet e tumorit te hipofizes kur e stimulon gjendren permes TSH

SIMPTOMET
Rritja e sasis se hormoneve ne organizem,shpejton metabulizmin.
Pacientet ankohen ne nervoze,shqetesime,jostabilitet emocional,pagjumesi,djersitje e tepruar,puna e shpejtuar e zemres ,jashqitje te shpesht,plogeshti,humbje peshe,floke te deobet,thonje te dobet,ciklus seksual te qregulluar

SHERIMI
terapi antitireoide,jod radioaktiv,intervenime kirurgjike

USHQIMI
 Proteina ne sasi 1-1.5g per kg pesh,ushqim kalorik,vit C ,vit B si dhe sasi e madhe te lengjeve 2-3l ne dite*

----------


## doniii

Mami im ishte te mjeku dhe i ka dhene kete leter nuk po di se qka ka nuk po e kutpoj se qka ka shkruar ?

Gjendra tiroide me madhesi forme dhe pozit normale parenkima e gj.tiroides ka imazh heterogjen ne te gjith parenkimen vrehen zona hipoekogjene te formave dhe madhsive te ndryshme , ne lobin e djathte ne oolin e poshtem vrehet nje formacion hipoekogjen ne krahasim me indin perreth formacioni ka madhesi rreth 5.7mm dyshim per formacion nodoz ne lobin e djathte. Me dopler vrehet qarkullimi i zvogluar i gjakut ne zonat hipoekogjene 

Ja kete e ka shkruajtur mjeku nuk e di per qka e ka pas fjalen ndonje semundje e rrezikshme apo diqka tjeter jam i friksuar shum ?

----------


## Nete

Ta spjegone me mire specialisti,nuk ma merre mendja qe dine ketu dikush me mire,i uroj sherim te shpejte mamit tend!

----------


## broken_smile

ne radhe te pare mundohu te rrish i qete  :buzeqeshje:  ky problem nuk mund te zgjidhet keshtu online, duhet qe specialisti endokrinolog te vizitoje mamane tende, duhen kontrolluar analizat e gjakut vecanerisht nivelet e hormoneve dhe antitrupat e gjendres tiroide (besoj se mamaja i ka bere analizat para ekografise) e vetem keshtu mund te zgjidhet si duhet te veprohet. 

ky qe ke sjell ketu eshte rezultati i nje ekografie te gjendres tiroide, ku thuhet se verehen zona hipoekogjene, qe do te thote qe reflektojne echon me pak ne krahasim me indin (parenkimen) perreth dhe dyshohet nje formacion nodoz ne lobin e djathte. duhen ekzaminuar cfare jane keto zona hipoekogjene dhe cfare lloji eshte formacioni nodoz. ne baze te rezultatit te ekografise dhe te analizave, endokrinologu do te thote se cfare duhet bere. ne shumicen e rasteve formacionet nodoze jane beninje dhe nuk perbejne rrezik, megjithate terapia (nese eshte e nevojshme, se mbase ne rastin e mamase tende mjafton vetem kontrolli) jep rezultate te mira, pra rri i qete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## doniii

Nete flm
broken smile shum flm per pergjigje o zot me lehtsove se  as gjumi naten spom merr dmth rrezik nuk paraqitet asgje po ka qen tek specialisti nuk i ka then qe esht i sigurt por ka pas dyshim edhe dmth qe moti ka pas kete mami me vite mirpo e beri nje kontroll tek mjeku ok flm shum

----------


## broken_smile

> Nete flm
> broken smile shum flm per pergjigje o zot me lehtsove se  as gjumi naten spom merr dmth rrezik nuk paraqitet asgje po ka qen tek specialisti nuk i ka then qe esht i sigurt por ka pas dyshim edhe dmth qe moti ka pas kete mami me vite mirpo e beri nje kontroll tek mjeku ok flm shum


asgje doniii, i uroj sherim te shpejte mamit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## doniii

mjeku i ka dhene nje ilaq qe po permajke Jod dmth me perdor disa her ne dit edhe i  ka then qe mas muajit te me vizitoj dmth qe ka rezultate te mira ska asgje rrezik ?

----------


## broken_smile

> mjeku i ka dhene nje ilaq qe po permajke Jod dmth me perdor disa her ne dit edhe i  ka then qe mas muajit te me vizitoj dmth qe ka rezultate te mira ska asgje rrezik ?


jodi ndihmon ne prodhimin e rregullt te hormoneve te tiroideve, per kete arsye e ka rekomanduar mjeku. gjithashtu eshte mire qe te perdori kripe te jodizuar ne gatimet...ketu ne itali shitet ne supermarket, ndryshe nga kripa e thjeshte permban nje sasi jodi me te larte. ki besim tek mjeku  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## doniii

e ne qoftse do shkonte tek mjeku me heret dmth shum vite me heret a do ishte kan me mir a ?
se ket problem e ka qe 10 vite

----------


## broken_smile

> e ne qoftse do shkonte tek mjeku me heret dmth shum vite me heret a do ishte kan me mir a ?
> se ket problem e ka qe 10 vite


po te kish shkuar tek mjeku me heret, do te thuash? nuk e di, varet nga problemi specifik qe ka, kete mund ta thote vetem mjeku qe po e viziton. dhe mua me mungon eksperienca per t'iu pergjigjur nje pyetje kaq specifike...por c'rendesi ka fundja... e rendesishmja eshte qe tani eshte nen kontrollin e mjekut dhe me ilacet mund te parandaloje perparimin e metejshem te semundjes. nese te ben te ndihesh me mire, shoqeroje edhe ti tek mjeku dhe atij mund t'i besh te gjitha pyetjet qe te vine nder mend ne ate moment. vec mundohu te mos shqetesohesh kaq shume : )

----------


## Nete

Mire te paska dhene info broken smile donii,nuk ke pse shqetesohesh vetem te vazhdoje me terapi,nuk ka asgje rrezik.

----------


## doniii

Flm met vertet flm shum me lehtsove sado pak.

----------


## doniii

> po te kish shkuar tek mjeku me heret, do te thuash? nuk e di, varet nga problemi specifik qe ka, kete mund ta thote vetem mjeku qe po e viziton. dhe mua me mungon eksperienca per t'iu pergjigjur nje pyetje kaq specifike...por c'rendesi ka fundja... e rendesishmja eshte qe tani eshte nen kontrollin e mjekut dhe me ilacet mund te parandaloje perparimin e metejshem te semundjes. nese te ben te ndihesh me mire, shoqeroje edhe ti tek mjeku dhe atij mund t'i besh te gjitha pyetjet qe te vine nder mend ne ate moment. vec mundohu te mos shqetesohesh kaq shume : )



mjeku i tha qe te ka dal nje fluske tek gusha apo si i thoni ju apo ezofagu perafersisht 5mm

----------


## broken_smile

> mjeku i tha qe te ka dal nje fluske tek gusha apo si i thoni ju apo ezofagu perafersisht 5mm


po doniii. ajo fryrja ne pjesen e perparme te fytit shkaktohet nga nje hiperaktivitet i indit qe mundohet te prodhoje sa me shume hormone sepse mungesa e jodit shkakton prodhim jo te rregullt te hormoneve, dhe si pasoje nje stimulim jo te mjaftueshem te qelizave te trupit per metabolizmin e tyre. prandaj mjeku i ka rekomanduar kuren me jod. sic te thashe edhe dje, mjeku i ka perpara analizat e gjakut dhe di te vleresoje me mire se c'duhet bere.

----------

